# R33/R32 Brembos



## extraextra (Jul 28, 2014)

Looking for R33/R32 rear brembo calipers or both front and rears.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I recently sold my Fairlady Z33 real calipers and brackets for them to fit a GTR (and other Nissans) using 370z rear discs, geezer on eBay doesn't appear to have any of the brackets listed anymore either. Upside 370 rear discs are cheaper, downside is you end up with bigger discs at the rear than front! 

Must they be R32 / R33 Brembos calipers For the front? 
I ask because I fitted Z33 Fairlady / 350z calipers, new piston seals and dust boots, c hook discs and brembo pads for cheaper than it would be to have bought 33 GTR calipers alone, and I didn't drill the hubs either, used 4 wurth timeserts (2 for each caliper) which reduced the m14 bolt hole to m12








5 x Wurth M12 x 1.5 Time Sert Inserts 24mm length - for Thread Repair | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 5 x Wurth M12 x 1.5 Time Sert Inserts 24mm length - for Thread Repair at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





Set of 350z Brembos can be had for between 3-400 quid, and not 800+ for one's from a 32 or 33 probably just a front set.


----------



## extraextra (Jul 28, 2014)

Yep a reason why I am looking for the rears but people who have then have been reluctant to part w only the rears.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I do recall earlier R34 GTR Brembo calipers being easy to do on the 32, later rear R34 calipers need a bracket

these are on eBay








Nissan Skyline R33 series 1 GTR Brembo Brake Kit | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nissan Skyline R33 series 1 GTR Brembo Brake Kit at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk












Nissan Skyline R33 GTR Front & rear brembo brake calipers discs set brakes | eBay


Item condition: Good condition. Model: Skyline GTR R33 V Spec. Nissan Skyline R33 GTR V Spec Front & rear brembo brake set as shown in uséd condition. Make: Nissan. 2003 Porsche 996 3.6 Carrera 4S Air-con Pipe And Distributor Block.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

There were rear sets on ebay


----------



## extraextra (Jul 28, 2014)

4wdnoob said:


> I recently sold my Fairlady Z33 real calipers and brackets for them to fit a GTR (and other Nissans) using 370z rear discs, geezer on eBay doesn't appear to have any of the brackets listed anymore either. Upside 370 rear discs are cheaper, downside is you end up with bigger discs at the rear than front!
> 
> Must they be R32 / R33 Brembos calipers For the front?
> I ask because I fitted Z33 Fairlady / 350z calipers, new piston seals and dust boots, c hook discs and brembo pads for cheaper than it would be to have bought 33 GTR calipers alone, and I didn't drill the hubs either, used 4 wurth timeserts (2 for each caliper) which reduced the m14 bolt hole to m12
> ...


No they don't have to be. I got myself a set of G35/Z33 front Brembos and will going down the route of using time serts.

Still trying to find a rear set that is decently priced. I might go with 04-06 STI rear brembos but need to figure out which rear rotor to use. 

Needless to say... bump for rear R33 Brembos (hopefully minus the skyline tax)


----------



## extraextra (Jul 28, 2014)

Since the 260RS (Stagea) uses the same rear Brembos as the R33, I bought those instead from Yahoo Japan. I also found out that the STIs are not a good upgrade since the piston diameter is 36 compared to 38 on even stock R32 calipers. 

Please close thread.


----------

